

No, You Probably Can't Work Remotely - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2013/02/agile-when-you.php?id=17

======
darkxanthos
"Here's where it gets a bit tricky, and remember that I'm only trying to
reverse engineer why we're observing that it doesn't work. I don't have all
the answers."

This is also known as rationalizing. What would be powerful would be to
predict company failure using this as the sole criteria and demonstrating a
significant deviation.

I haven't seen that yet, but I'd love to if the data exists.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Author here.

It might be rationalizing if I wanted the outcome to be a certain way. I
actually do not like this outcome, as noted in the article.

This is pattern recognition. Of course, there are many variables, and
correlation doesn't equal causation. Still, as rational actors we are forced
to give it our best guess using data, anecdotal or otherwise. Simply because
"it feels good" doesn't make it better -- or worse.

~~~
darkxanthos
The problem is that humans aren't pattern recognizing machines, they're
pattern projecting machines hence the proliferation of many types of biases.

